# دهان المقاوم للتاكل المستخدم لانابيب البترول وايضا الدهان المستخدم للطائرات



## تفاعُل (30 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم

رجااااااااااااء

الله يوفقكم 

لازم اسلم مشرووع التخرج تاخرت كثير

بحثت ومالقيت عن المواضيع هذي

داخله على الله ثم عليكم

الدهانات المقاومه للتاكل

وايضا الدهانات المستخدمه لانابيب البترول

والدهانات المستخدمه للطائرات

وخواصه

والعوامل المؤثرة عليه

رجااااء الله يخليكم ردو اليوووم 

اليوووم مواااصله حتى انجز البحث كله جاهز ماعدا الثلاث عناصر وهو ضرووريه


----------



## تفاعُل (1 مايو 2007)

:69:  :80: :80: :80:


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (1 مايو 2007)

الاخ العزيز تفاعل
السلام عليكم دعني اتحدث معك عن البويات المقاومة للصدأ والتاّكل والتي بالطبع من اهمها منتجات الايبوكسي بكافة انواعه والتي تستخدم علي نطاق واسع في المنشأت الصناعية التي تحتوي علي تانكات سواء كانت للمياه او للسوائل العضوية
ومنتجات الايبوكسي يوجد منها انواع كثيرة علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر 
البريمر ايبوكسي و ايبوكسي زنك ريتش بريمر
واللذان يستخدمان كبادئ للدهان قبل الطبقات الاعلي سواء كانت الفيللر او طبقات التوب كوت التي تستخدم في الطبقة النهائية والتي ايضا قد تختلف انواعها فمنها المنتجات ذات العبوتين 2 component والتي تستعمل عن طريق اضافة المصلب الي البوية بنسب معينة محددة من قبل الشركة المصنعة او المنتجات ذات العبوة الواحدة 1 component والتي تستخدم مباشرة بدون مصلب ولكن بعد اضافة المخفف المناسب لها
كما يوجد انواع اخري من البريمرات التي تستخدم كبادئات تطبق علي السطح مباشرة ومن اشهرها البريمر الاحمر والذي يستخدم صبغة الاكسيد الاحمر كاساس له مما عرف عنها بانها مقاومة للصدأ مع البوليمر الاساسي وهو الالكيد وهو ايضا من اوسع البوليمرات استخداماً سواء كان في البادئات او منتجات الطبقة النهائية والتي تعرف بمنتجات اللاكية
واليك ايها الاخ العزيز data sheet للايبوكسي بريمر لاحدي الشركات الكبري في مصر

المواصفات الفنية:
دهان ايبوكسى مكون من مركبين وهو جزء من نظام كامل يستخدم لحماية الأسطح المعدنية ومن أهم مواصفاته انه مقاوم للصدأ ويتميز بقوة التصاق عالية ومقاومة عالية للكيماويات كما انه يتميز بصنفرة جيدة وقوة ملء عالية 

اللزوجة :23 +/- 2 وحدة كأس رقم 8

نسبة المواد الصلبة : 68+/- 2%

الوزن النوعي : 1.44 - 1.46 جم /سم3

معدل التغطية : 8-9 م 2 /كيلو جرام

المرونة : جيد

خامات التطبيق:
1- (برا يمر ايبوكسى)
2 –(مصلب)
3-(ثنر)

إعداد الأسطح للطلاء:
يجب أن يكون السطح خلى تماما من الصدأ
يجب أن يكون السطح جافا ناعما خاليا من الغبار والشحوم .
يصلح لطلاء لجميع الأسطح المعدنية مباشرتًا . 

طريقة الاستخدام: 
نسبة الخلط (بالحجم) اثنين:واحد
يخفف باستخدام المخفف الخاص حتى اللزوجة المناسبة ثم يطبق باستخدام مسدس الرش او الفرشاة .

pot life وقت الثبات : 5-6 سا عات 200 درجة

أدوات التطبيق:
فرشاة ,أو رش لاهوائى أو الرش التقليدي 

ظروف التطبيق: درجة حرارة الجو العادية 
يجب ألا تقل درجة حرارة السطح عن 10 كحد أدنى ,كما يجب أن تكون درجة حرارة السطح أعلى من درجة التندي 3 على الأقل.

نظافة معدات التطبيق :
يجب أن تكون أدوات التطبيق نظيفة خالية من الشوائب جافة سواء كانت مسدس او فرشاة . 

زمن الجفاف :

درجة الحرارة	80 درجة
جفاف أولي 15 دقيقة
جفاف نهائي	30 دقيقة
التعبئة: 3.75 لتر.
اللون: طبقا لاستندارات
فترة الصلاحية : خمس سنوات من تاريخ الإنتاج.
الوقاية و الأمان:
يجب تخزين المنتج وفق القوانين المحلية .ويجب حفظة في مكان بارد ذو تهوية جيدة ,بعيدا عن الحرارة وأشعة الشمس المباشرة ويجب حفظ العبوات مغلقة بإحكام .وينقل بحرص .

واخيرا اتمني لك التوفيق في بحثك والنجاح دائماً


----------



## تفاعُل (2 مايو 2007)

جزيتم خيرا

اطمع بالمزيد


----------



## youssef_ch (21 مايو 2007)

اهم واقوى الدهانات المقاومة للتاكل هى دهانات التفلون والمشتقة من بولى تيترا فلورو ايثيلين واهم مميزاتها انها تحمى من التاكل بجانب تحملها للحرارة حيث تتحمل درجة حرارة 260 درجة مئوية بصورة مستمرة مما يعطيها ميزة فريدة فى مقاومة التاكل عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة وبذلك يمكن استخدامها لدهان اجزاء حساسة مثل المبادلات الحرارية فى صناعة البترول كا ان لدهانات التفلون ميزة فريدة وهى خاصية عدم الالتصاق مما يجعل تدفق السوائل خلال انابيب مدهونة بها اسرع واسهل


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ياسيدى لقد كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع فهل من مزيد؟


----------



## ربيع بلخير (23 مايو 2007)

اما دهان الطائرات : من عدة دهانات 1- من النيتروسليلوز Nc مع الكيد زيت القصير Short Oil Alkyd وهو دهان قوي اللمعان والاللتصاق .
2- الدهان الحراري يتكون من البولي استير كعنصر اساس +يوريا فرملدهايد Uf 
3- كذلك يستخدم الايبوكسي كدهان مقاوم للصداء والحتكاك 
4- يستخدم دهان البولي يورثان كدهان صناعي للطائرات او السيارات وهو يتكون من دهان+مجفف او مصلب مثل الايبوكسي


----------



## محمودالشربينى (24 مايو 2007)

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مكي شاكر (24 مايو 2007)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------

